# TiVo iOS app update adding AirPlay support



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

Several websites are reporting an update to the iOS app that enables AirPlay. So far, I'm not seeing it available in the App Store. I'll be curious to see if there are any other unannounced enhancements to the App. Top of the mind...confirmed resolution bug on iPhone, iPhone 6/6S screen enhancements, iOS streaming over Cellular. AirPlay is nice add-on, but it's not at the top of my list of enhancements that I'm anxiously waiting for.

http://9to5mac.com/2015/07/14/tivo-block-airplay-ios-update-apple-tv/


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

The updated iOS app is available now in the App Store:

https://itunes.apple.com/app/tivo/id401673976?mt=8


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Don't update the app if you are running the public beta of iOS 9. The app kills streaming and downloads if you're on beta software.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

This update also breaks streaming if your jailbroken, even with xcon and other apps that bypass JB detection.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

It also didn't fix the poor resolution for in home streaming on iPhone 6/6+. It's really kind of ridiculous that they haven't fixed this yet.


----------



## Alf Tanner (Jan 18, 2014)

mmf01 said:


> This update also breaks streaming if your jailbroken, even with xcon and other apps that bypass JB detection.


Confirmed. Will uninstall and install older version with ifunbox.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> It also didn't fix the poor resolution for in home streaming on iPhone 6/6+. It's really kind of ridiculous that they haven't fixed this yet.


Margret from TiVo says that the update to the app to fix the poor resolution for the iphone 6/6+ is coming at the end of the month. Hopefully it will also include general iphone 6 compatibility.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> Margret from TiVo says that the update to the app to fix the poor resolution for the iphone 6/6+ is coming at the end of the month. Hopefully it will also include general iphone 6 compatibility.


My mistake. This update to the roamio fixed the poor resolution to the 6/6 plus.


----------

